# Ideen für spiel



## fdgdrussland3fr (13. Jun 2012)

Hallo, zurzeit bin ich am OpenGL (mit lwjgl und habe erst gerade begonnen) am lernen. Ich kenne die basics von java und ich habe schon einfache 2d spiele erstellt. Was für spiele würdet ihr mir vorschlagen *nachzuahmen*?


----------



## Kr0e (13. Jun 2012)

Bomberman. Machen wir grad für die uni  funny ansich


----------



## mggrossi (14. Jun 2012)

Da gibts doch so viele 2D Spiele... gerade ältere Spiele.

Pitfall, Boulder Dash, Donky Kong, Space Invaders, Frogger... oder ähnliches.
Hast du denn eine Seite oder Bilder wo man sich die Spiele die Du gemacht hast ansehen, oder ausprobieren kann?

LG
Grossi


----------



## Fab1 (14. Jun 2012)

Alle möchten immer Spiele programmieren ...

es gibt im Internet wirklich viele "Mini-Game" Seiten, auf denen genau solche Spiele angeboten werden. Schau dir diese doch einfach mal an, da findest du sicherlich was. mal als Bsp


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Jun 2012)

Wir wäre es mit TicTacToe oder Vier Gewinnt? Beide schwieriger als man denkt...


----------

